# Free shit (SAS Survival Guide, Survive!)



## Endy (Nov 1, 2013)

Giving away my extra copies of these books. Both are great for basic wilderness survival skills in any climate. Pick em up in Toledo before I move out in the next week or so. Wont accept any money or barter for them. Just don't want to lug them around anymore since I've read the shit out of them. Convo me for meet up details.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 1, 2013)

if you end up having to hold on to em, ill take them in oakland


----------



## eske silver (Nov 12, 2013)

I second the motion. 
Any thought to dropping them in the post?


----------

